# how long have you had your van?



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

how long have you had your van and do you keep it because of reliability or comfort, or, do you exchange for the depreciation factor.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Van*

Last one, almost 4 years.

Changed it for a bigger one to suit Family Lifestyle. Had this one 3 years soon. But the Family don't come with us as often now.

So looking to either upsize and sell/rent property out or...

Downsize and buy a property on the Continent.

TM


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning folks,

Bought ours 3years ago last month new. runs fine had all recalls though we could do with abit more lounge space, thats the only reason I would change.



norm


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Previous one 14 months upgraded due to being too small for teenagers now they don't blooming come. Had Neenar 3 years today! But it's staying with us lot longer can't afford to change to a new number plate for no reason whatsoever!

Greenie


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Pretty well 5 years to the day, from new.

We keep it because we've now added, modified and tinkered until it has all we want of it, we know its little quirks and foibles and we can't think of another that has a better layout for our purposes.


G


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

One month, changed to obtain more convenience and ease of use as we grow older.

peedee


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Had mine 6 years next month. Only 2 new vans I would change for cost over £80k which I ain't got    


Trevor


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Pretty well 5 years to the day, from new.
> We keep it because we've now added, modified and tinkered until it has all we want of it, we know its little quirks and foibles and we can't think of another that has a better layout for our purposes. G


Only two years, but precisely the same reasons as Grizz. :wink:

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

13 years.. Bought it from a rich bloke who's wife wouldnt't use the cooker or crap in a chemical toilet :lol: :lol: :lol: .. 

21K is all we paid him for it and it's served us well all these years, and with all the "extras" on it ,and everything still works, no point in chucking daft money at another van when we love this one so much..

ray.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

6 years from new, we will only sell it when we don't want to motorhome any more.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We have ours seven years this July coming. Still like new after over 73,000Kms and more than 1,000 nights away.
However, the number plate is showing its age so I reckon it's time to change it, .......................................................................................................... 'twill probably cost me €10 though :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

over 8 years! Can't find anything to replace her :roll: 8)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Best buy we made was our second van. The previous owners bought it new, loaded it with all the goodies and then, less than 4 weeks later, decided that it was too small for them. It was a 2 berth van and they had 2 very small children and the dealers had done everything they could to point out it wasn't big enough before the sale.

It couldn't be sold as new, even though it had only delivery mileage and still had protective seat and carpet covers, so we got a very good bargain. They'd even bought a safari room to fit on the awning and left the cutlery and crockery,gas bottles and the lot- all totally unused !

G


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bought our 2000 Hobby 750 June 2008. So almost 4 years ago.

With such a low mileage (24k) and modest cost (£21k) I guess it can sit or get used for many more years before the need to change or sell becomes necessary.

Longest I kept any motorhome was 8 years from new. A 1988 Winnebago Itasca Windcruiser.

Ray.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

5 years next month,want to sell to get larger.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Purchased ours 02/08/2006
It was ten months old with only 1800 miles on the clock.
Thouroughly reliable 19k miles now changed tyres at 16 k and cambelt last year at 18k.

It has fixed bed ample space for two and will be our first and only mh.

Dave p


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

3 years, about to change due to warranty work through damp. Not sure I would want to sort it out again in another 3 years so changing to a new Bailey.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Spent ages researching the type of M/H we wanted, had ours about 5 years and I still love it. No need to change unless I feel uneasy driving it. May get a smaller one then but we would miss our layout.
They don't deteriate much do they - motor homes that is!

Bob


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Had ours 7 years in march and it is still the best layout for us with the rear lounge/bed and mid dinette /lounge/bed and large over cab bed if we sell it i probably will not replace it as the newer models seem so unreliable with electronic everything i do not mind setting the fridge to run on gas or leccy
or not having digital readout of water or battery condition


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Coming up 4 years in May. Van is now 15 years old but I cant change it as I cant find anything newer that ticks all the boxes. Or at least nothing near to where we live with the Payload to take scooter and rack and the same Layout and size. 

Everyone tells me on here to keep it so I am for now. It has cost me a lot recently so it owes me money!


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*how long have you had your 'van,,,( 5.4 metres)*

we've had our 1993 A/S Clubman 5 years in April, no need to change it, they don't make 'em as good any more. cheers from Cornwall


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

We had our previous 3 MH's for 4 years each. They were all secondhand, 2 Kon tiki's and a Rapido. We really liked the build quality of the Rapido so we decided to buy a new one with the layout needed and the best spec we could afford. We then added the other bits we wanted so we now have just about the perfect MH for us. It will be 4 years old in June but we have no plans to change it as we can't find anything else better that we could afford.
We have been offered a really good trade in price against another Rapido, but we would need to find £20,000 to basically just get a newer model to what we have now.
The only other MH we have seen that we would want to change to is a Carthago with an island bed and Alde heating, but that is a lottery win away!!
Coli


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Our 8th Motorhome, purchased in January 2002. So, we've had 'Lucy' for 10 years Now. We purchased when it was 'green' to buy a diesel engined vehicle to help the economy. The government gave diesel fuel user an incentive with the price of diesel being 18% less that petrol. How times change, and now we are penalised for trying to be the helpers.

To get a van of equivalent standards now would be in excess of £80,000. And, to be honest in what we have seen, the modern ones are full of leather, cramped and no leisure space. One one occasion we hade 10 people all sitting and conversing. How many can manage that nowadays?

24.7mpg at 55mph. What more do we need?


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

316 days our first and absolutely loving it. I reckon 15 years should see us out
Jim


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

We've just started the third year with our 2002 pre-Swift Autocruise. The mileage might just top 30k this summer, but Bertie is still in very good condition and has the right layout for us (2 berth).

From looking around at several MH shows, the fittings on newer models seem (to me) to be generally thinner and lighter-weight compared with the materials used by Autocruise in 2002 - at least in the models that I would be able to afford   . Probably not a very fair comparison, because I think the Wentworth was one of the higher spec models in the Autocruise range.

The only issue we have at the moment is slightly limited payload (a trade-off with heavier-duty fittings, I suppose), but I think I'd be more likely to go for a towbar/trailer solution than change to another MH.

Mike


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Had our 2002 Tracker for nearly 5 years.
Never a problem......100% in every department :wink:

Our first, and probably last MH, after over 40 years of caravans.
It will no doubt see us out :roll:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

3 years ownership of a "pre-loved" (and it was) 2003 Autotrail Dakota on Merc 316 base.

Having looked at hundreds of MH's since buying "Myrtle" (the motorhome) I have not seen anything that I would prefer OTHER than a spanking new Comanche but I simply cant afford the 70K + price tag    

So I shall stick with what I have, the previous owner loaded it with just about everything I would want (solar, roof aircon, gaslow, air-ride etc) 

As the saying goes "Better the devil you know" plus Mrsplodd and I simply love the layout and features. No point changing for the sake of it. 

It only has 30K on the clock so its just about run-in now, pulls like a train (more grunt than MrsPlodds Fiesta 1400 auto, especially on hills which it simply hurtles up) AND it regularly returns 27-28mpg 

Why would I WANT to change burst proof Merc for a juddering Fiat ??????


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Length of ownership*

We have had our current M/H for 5+ years.

Unfortunately we had to buy a new one as it had only just been introduced to UK. Also we wanted an automatic. We made the decision to buy new as at our advanced ages we might be dead before a model we liked became available on the second-hand market.

Fortunately we have had more than 5 years use from the M/H and are looking for many more. We made a number of compromises in selecting this vehicle, but the small size and the VW engine were non-negotiable. We do like the drop down bed - no bed making.

My husband enjoys driving the vehicle and that is very important at his age. We have had oversized vehicles foisted on us when hiring overseas and have not enjoyed the experience even though it was a higher cost option at the price of the original booking.

Joyce


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

Got ours last june hubby would like a bigger engine. Would like an auto trail but can't afford one. I am happy with lotte
Janice


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

Got ours last june aswell,i keep looking at others and start thinking about changing for a fixed bed, but then its took me years to save up for the one i have.
so it looks like i will be stuck with this for a while yet.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We've had our Tracker for 5 years, it has been 100% reliable, and we love it.

We've looked at the Apache range, but never really felt the need to commit.


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*how long have you had your van*

Had our Starspirit 2.8td new in 2003.
It has now done 58,000 miles. Passed MOT last week without problem.
Very little to fault with the design. Plenty of storage.
Would just like it all again- but new.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We have had our 2005 A/s Executive for about 16mths, had 16K on the clock and now has 22K, we are fairly new to M/Hing. Hubby doesn't drive so I didn't want anything too big as I didn't think I could manage to drive it, so we started off with a 2001 A/S Symbol which was great to drive, I took to it like a duck to water, but it was petrol and only 2.2 engine, so it didn't like the hills in Luxemberg verymuch!! also I slept the side of the sliding door and I was always cold as we started off in the Winter, so one of the reasons for changing to the Executive no more draughty nights, lovely and cosy now, we have the 4 berth version and great for the 2 of us and our 2 Pugs. We only had the Symbol for a year so lost loads of money on the part exchange but it was well worth, as its diesel and a 2.8 engine, up the mountains in Norway easy!! so there you have my ramble. We both retire at the end of March so we are off to Scotland for about 5/6 weeks, can't wait..................


Patty


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

goldi said:


> Morning folks,
> 
> Bought ours 3years ago last month new. runs fine had all recalls though we could do with abit more lounge space, thats the only reason I would change.
> 
> norm


Hi I agree 

We've had our Twin for two and a half years bought new (ex display so discounted) and are pleased with it. We have done a few things to make it feel a bit more spacious for lounging for just the two of us. We like the fixed bed with masses of storage space underneath. Had a couple of problems fixed just before the warranty ran out (and Discover went bust!)

We kept our previous AS Symbol for six years and do about 9000 miles a year.

Steve


----------



## redbarron (Feb 6, 2011)

'Exchanging for the depreciation factor' is the worst thing you can do because depreciation is higher in the early years.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We had our Chausson for over 2 years and changed as the kids were getting older, the van was great but too small. Then someone offered us cash for it which convinced us to change

We then decided that the extras wanted on our next van were.

L shape lounge
More Space
More storage
More payload
Larger fridge
4 Burner hob
A bathroom sink that isnt in a corner
Tag axle for better stability
Cruise control
Solar panels
Gearbox without rear judder
No DMF

We found all the spec plus more on our Frankia and although it was older than our previous van it was perfect for us. So we will keep it as long as we dont see something else that we prefer. Or if someone offered us cash we may be tempted if the price was right.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

8 hours

Martin


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

vanroyce said:


> 8 hours
> 
> Martin


Are you thinking of selling yet :wink:


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes 5 hours ago when the Alde heating would not come on but now I have the pump out and spun it by hand to kick start it NO.

Martin


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Current van 16 months - purchased new beginning of October '10. Had a 2004 Rapido 709f prior to then, but only for six months - it was great, but the driving position was just too cramped and uncomfortable for me. The financial hit wasn't half as big as expected when we swapped.

Very happy with current van - particularly like the fact the back of the dinette bench seat is adjustable for rack (and even has an adjustable armrest too). I don't know any other van that offers adjustable backrests apart from the cab seats - perhaps some big RVs or A class MHs? Frequently, dinette seats are too upright for relaxing. 

Lots of other features we like too inc fixed-bed and big bathroom, not to mention the car-like driving feel of the X250, 6-speed gearbox, A/C and cruise control etc.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

!0 months from new 

Suits us now

But who knows :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

since 2010 (newbee....)


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

We've had ours just over 2 years and done about 14,000 miles in it - perfectly happy with it and originally planned to keep it 5years. 

Then we went to the NEC last October. Kept going in the Adria Supersonic and me, my wife and our 2 boys all decided that seemed the perfect motorhome. 

A bit of convincing ourselves with the children telling us they were getting bigger and had no intentions of staying home in the future and that they wouldn't fit the over cab bed for much longer - and then a dealer offering us virtually what we paid for our Autosleeper as a part ex means that the Autosleeper will be part-ex'd in a couple of months and we'll have a new toy.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

This one we've had 2 years 3 months, got the bigger engine too  
Had my romahome for 7 years, then son got it and ran it for a couple of years before the rust bug got it  
We like most people had to compromise, had a budget and stuck to it, wanted at least 4 belted seats, wanted 'me and you' space, makes us smile that one as we mostly sit at the same bit.
Were discussing how we would manage when I am no longer able to get into the overcab, or when we get fed up making up the rear lounge into a bed for John, easy solution, make bed up at back and leave it, hey presto we have a fixed bed  
still got the dinette for sitting and relaxing when we are not able to sit outside, only 3.500k no license concerns so hopefully will see us out.

Downsides
no external locker and not able to fit a towbar, so cant have a trailer for Johns beemie

Sue


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Our "La Strada" Nova" will be 10 yrs old this year. Still ticks all of the boxes for us especially since last November's Show where an almost identical van was £95k, so we decided to stick.
Only done 44k miles and have just about got it sorted with the right mods and accessories. Goes like the clappers when necessary.
Probably see us out of our Motorhoming years.

Dont worry about the Reg plate buy a personalised one. Great last year everone thought our van was new, S11 as though it bothered me

Steve


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well i seam to differ from most

Has 3 or 4 back in the late 80's.early 90's , all used for motorsport, Winnebago, VW LT conversion, Nice 4 lt Dodge etc, 
Then went sailing, but had the opportunity to borrow all sorts of MH's from a good dealer friend  some good,(continent) some rubbish (British)

About 5 years ago, bought a Burstner,, had that 12 months, and replace with a Merc 416 Frankia for better tow weight, had that 2 years, and then that was changed to the current 850 Burstner, 2 years ago, again to increase towing weight, and more space,,

Have just sold the 850 this week, and after some research, have today bought a Dethleffs Globe trotter on the same Iveco chassis with a tad more power, and a few years younger

Of all my changes, have yet to lose any capital,, not sure the "perfect" MH is out there, but each change, see more positive improvement's that negatives,, they are all a compromise somewhere


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ten years. After years of camper vans and caravans we knew exactly what we wanted and we found it. No plans to change as she does everthing we want (except go at the moment  ) and we don't fancy all that electronic gadgetry that comes with a modern van.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Purchased new June 2010 after 6/7 months comparing other vans.

Eventually got it down to 4 possibles and decided on the Augusta because it provided 99% of what we wanted for our needs.I don't think any van can give 100%. 

A couple of minor issues, but overall very satisfied.

No plan's to change at this stage.

Keith


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

Previous van for 6 months before being written off by a HGV in France. Two months later, after receiving money from insurance company, couldn't find anything better to match our requirements, so went out and bought exactly the same again. 
Confirmation (not that it was needed) that we made the right decision in the first place.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

9 months - bought 2nd hand as we were changing from 34 years of tugging & wanted to make sure it was the way to go. Well it is, 6500 miles and we love it just too many niggles layout wise in the champ, no problem with quality, do trading in for a new Bailey 745 which ticks all the boxes. Get it in April ready for our tour of northern Germany in May. Didn't loose anything on the Champ plus are now having solar panel, bike rack and extra battery fitted so will have all we wanted.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

3 1/2 years from new. Absolutely love it - but - the bed is not quite long enough for me to really stretch out, and it's starting to bug me. So thinking of changing, would like a Vantage Sol (longer bed) but can't quite afford new and 2nd hand ones are not appearing yet, so may have to consider different van.
Going to look around dealers and the odd show, will take our time though as the Vantage spec/cust service will take a lot of beating.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Have had Huma 5 years, loving it. He ticks all the boxes.

Prior to that a Volkswagen T2 for 13 years 

Ian


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

We are approaching 3 years with this, our first, motorhome. It was less than 3 years old when we bought it for less than half what a new one would cost at that point (mainly due to exchange rate shift). The oven and grill were unused, and it had only covered just over two thousand miles. 

The layout is becoming less "ideal" as the number of teenage children who want to come on holiday with us reduces, but will keep for a while longer as it is trouble free and we are used to it. No idea what we might replace with eventually - the current one is a hard act to follow in terms of space, payload, comfort, insulation, and provider of happy times and memories.


Regards,
John


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

We have had our 1992 mercedes Hymer 670 for 13 years now and it is like an old friend to us, we love it and have no plans to change it;  bambi 2


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

Imported my '91 Hobby 600 from Germany 7 years ago.
We have our ideal layout ie. fixed bed, L shaped lounge & swivel seats. It had a new recon engine & the body work was fine. Ok since then we have spent another 2k on repairs but that still only adds up to about 11k overall + normal sevicing costs.
We still do a Continental trip 2k plus every year & it's still going strong plus a few dings to the bodywork  
Being pensioners we can't afford a 20/3ok replacement, but are happy with what we've got. Needs TLC but does 30 mpg & cruises at 65mph. What could match that.
Forreste.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I think it's just about 4 years now and as I said on another thread I've pretty much got it just the way I want it now. I would change to get something more comfortable for the two kids, but then they are getting close to the age when they won't come with us. That's a dilemma.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

In a month's time we will have had ours 6 years. This is our first and we managed to hit the right layout for us first time around. I'll be changing it when we get home later this year for one main reason - the engine. It's only a straight 1.9d so it struggles a bit up anything like an incline, but having said that it still gets us there and the last owners must have liked it because they had it 9 years from new.

JohnW


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

We had our VW T3 California for 6 years and while initially it was a little unreliable we fixed the problems and it was a great van for the 2 of us. Then our son arrived and it was perhaps getting a little cramped but still it did us for a few years.

Currently we have had our Euramobil for 6 months and to be honest it has been a revelation. We looked at quite a few motorhomes and most of the british ones just did not come up to scratch and neither were we interested in rear lounges or overcab beds which were designed for a pair of midgets, the overcab on ours is super king size! Plus we wanted full winterisation and a tasty bathroom. All of which we got. The storage offered because of the double floor and the garage is phenomenal.
Driving wise it had air con, which was high on my list after many times driving through France in August and sweating profusely. Also it had a decent radio and cruise control, electric windows, electric mirrors and passenger air bags. We've had it long enough to know that this is what we want to stay with as now we go camping more often and that makes me and my family happy


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> 13 years.. Bought it from a rich bloke who's wife wouldnt't use the cooker or crap in a chemical toilet :lol: :lol: :lol: ..
> 
> ray.


We bought ours off a guy who couldnt use it anymore. It would have been £45K new and we bought at £19K . Wiith 18K miles onthe clock it wasnt exactly worn out 

Buying new isnt a great idea


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

1302 said:


> Buying new isnt a great idea


Aint that the truth!


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

First one bought new and had it for 2 years.
Changed for three reasons - did not like overhead bed too much, suffered water ingress and although repaired under warranty I lost confidence in it and thirdly I wanted better external storage.
Bought current van new in July 2011. Hope to keep it for a good few years


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have had Twinkle over 6 years now. Could not afford to replace it with another Mercedes, so we will keep it as long as we can climb into the cab. The only reason for a change would be a lottery win.


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

12 years. Auto Trail Cheyanne 584. Taken that long to sort all the faults........I jest :lol: 

Like the layout, Its cosy, its lived in, its reliable, Its mine. Love it to bits 

Olly


----------

